# Easy Eyes......HELP!!!!



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Anyone know the site for easy eyes, I used them last year, but I cant find the site know.
There the ones that you print out.
Thanks!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

http://www.hauntershangout.com/home/easyeyes.asp


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's a very handy link. Making realistic-looking eyes is always the hardest part of prop making for me.

Thanks for asking the question, Tyler (and thanks to Hauntiholik for knowing the answer).


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

awesome im excited to try it


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Here's another set of irises that Mentalist from this forum made: http://homepage.mac.com/magicshow/EyeMaker.jpg
I think they're more realistic than Merlin's.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks for those, too, Mr C!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

cool - thanks. I can certainly use these being I don't have an artistic bone in my body.


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

one guy on another site uses red thread for the veins. looks cooler to me than painting. sorry I don't have the link


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks guys, wow!!!!
Cool, I was looking all over, and couldnt find the site, and I need them for a prop.
Thanks again!!!!


----------



## Monstermaker (Aug 4, 2008)

Those are nice. Thanks for that Mr.C


----------



## GrimProductions (Feb 13, 2009)

what would be a good replace ment for the roll-on deodorant ball? would a ping pong ball be believeable??


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I've used ping pong balls as an eye base and they work fine. They're a little bigger than roll-on deodorant balls (and frankly easier to find IMO), so you might want to go with a larger size iris.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

red threads are how artificial eyes are made, too.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

GrimProductions said:


> what would be a good replace ment for the roll-on deodorant ball? would a ping pong ball be believeable??


Yes, ping pong balls are larger then a real eye, but if you place them in the eye socket just a bit deeper and if you are using eye lids I don't think it will be a problem. And if you are going for that bug-eyed look they might even help.
A roll-on ball is better and if I had any I would use them where the subject is closest and looks are critical. But anything over ten feet away and in dim light I am sure the pingpongs will be just fine.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The other benefit of using ping pong balls is that they can be cut in half, so you get two for the price of one (not that they're expensive, of course) and the eyes will lie closer to the head (less bug-eyed). Cut edges can be covered with eyelids.

I haven't tried this myself, but, since ping pong balls are hollow and not very thick, you may be able to place a small light (like LED) inside them to get a glowing eye look.

BD is correct about setting the eyes deeper if you use whole ping pong balls, assuming you don't want the eyes to look like they're popping out.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

By the way, I got some really nice fake eyes off ebay last year for about one dollar a pair. They are listed in groups and are out of Hong Kong. Fast shipping too.

http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g34/BoneDancer381/2008_0715workarea0003.jpg


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Ping Pong balls really do work great, I used them on the puppet master last year.


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

monster guts has the eyeball blanks really cheap...
http://monsterguts.com/miscellaneous-prop-parts/eyeball-blanks-1-dozen-/prod_41.html
plus you get a cool rubber insect!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

ithurt said:


> ...
> plus you get a cool rubber insect!


Lol! I love that they do that.


----------

